# Selling honey internationally



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with selling honey to Canada, the EU or Latin America? I've had some international folks express interest in our Mead Magic Kickstarter, and I'm trying to work out a reward level specifically for non-US backers. I'd like to set up a complete kit, but on first read, the EU import regulations look prohibitive for a small shipper. (Canada seems to have an exemption level if you ship under 40 pounds in a batch, so that might be reachable for us.)

So I'm curious to know of anyone's experience selling honey from the US to another country, and any pitfalls I should consider.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I was approached by a guy who wanted to export my honey to Hong Kong. The tariffs were twice the cost of the honey. Now that makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Interesting. Makes the writer in me wonder if it was an honest desire for US honey, or something more devious afoot.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I think the guy actually just wanted some free honey.

I had another guy from Yemen who wanted 5 gallon buckets of honey which he was going to ship to Yemen. He didn't like the illustration on the side of the bucket warning about kids drowning in inches of water. Muslims don't care for pictures of people apparently. I took him some round comb honey sections as a gift and he tore the paper label off of them, even though there were no pictures on it. I don't know what that was about.

He also wanted combs inside the bucket so buyers would know it was really honey. I didn't do that. He took 20 buckets, shipped some down to NY City, and finally paid for those, returning the others. That was a couple of years before 9-11. The deal fell thru.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> I was approached by a guy who wanted to export my honey to Hong Kong. The tariffs were twice the cost of the honey. Now that makes sense, doesn't it?


Actually it does. By placing high tariffs on imported goods, Japan ensures that it is more economical for their citizens to purchase goods produced within their country, thereby stimulating their economy. They are not falling for this free trade act their countrymen right out of business crap.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Hong Kong is in China.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Boston Tea Party involved some [future] USA citizens* that were not happy about high tariffs on goods imported into this country.




*OK, technically they were not _USA _citizens since at the time the USA had not yet been formed.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tenbears said:


> Actually it does. By placing high tariffs on imported goods, Japan ensures that it is more economical for their citizens to purchase goods produced within their country, thereby stimulating their economy. They are not falling for this free trade act their countrymen right out of business crap.


Well, what actually would not make sense would be if I would have paid to send honey to China, or more accurately paid China to take my honey at a lose.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

joan said:


> Hong Kong is in China.


Well actually an Island outside China, and is a special administration of China. Kidd of like St. Thomas is to the U.S. 

Not to split hairs, I realize sometimes the hands don't type what the mind knows.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Well, what actually would not make sense would be if I would have paid to send honey to China, or more accurately paid China to take my honey at a lose.


why would you pay? I import quite a bit from Africa, Importation fees as well as tariffs are generally paid at the importers level. Is it different when exporting to China? I would not put it past the Chinese government to charge the exporter, and the importer as well.


----------

